# Looks like an early spring, should I be overseeding sooner than later?



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks like winter is pretty much done for south Michigan. Yes it will freeze a few more times and yes it will snow a couple more times but for the most part it's done for. I want to try overseeding a couple pastures, should I be planning to do this in the next few weeks? Michigan State recommends doing it on one of the last snowfalls.

Also, thoughts on overseeding with alfalfa? Some stuff I've read says to, some says not to bother, that alfalfa doesn't take well to it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hear that process is called Frost seeding. That's eating is to be done only at the period of time when the ground is still freezing and thawing on a daily basis. I never was a fan of it but I was going to try some Orchard Grass this year. Hair conditions went quickly from frozen solid to no longer freezing over the top again. I believe they're probably was an opportunity to do it but I missed it. I would like to overseed some Orchard Grass into a clear Alfalfa field. I am not even sure it can be done this time of year I wanted to make a small experiment maybe 6 Acres . I think I am still going to try it but I am going to use the drill


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I like frost seeding and have used it successfully a number of times. I've found that it works best on top of a 4-6" snow in late Feb. For overseeding, it's best done on pretty bare ground. To much top cover and the seeds get lodged in the cover--they have to be in contact with the soil.

(Un)fortunately, I haven't had any snow this year and it doesn't look like we're going to get any. I'm on track for a winter where I didn't have to shovel snow!

Ralph.


----------



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes frost seeding is what I meant to say, I was going to try it this year for the first time. Just a week ago we had a foot of snow and it's pretty much gone now. It's still going to get below freezing but for the most part our highs will be upper 30's and into the 40's. We should have a few more days with highs below freezing still.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Red clover will take better then alfalfa frost seeding.Cheaper also.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

This is of interest to me too in SW Michigan where I'm trying not to get hopes up, but it does look like winter is quickly loosing steam. Our days are in the 40's and getting up into the 50's, but it still gets to freezing at night, just barely though.

I was wanting to overseed one of my really bare pastures this year. It had a lot of plantain last summer I killed off, and it just gets over-grazed by the horses and the grass doesn't grow great. This particular pasture is just a small pasture, about an acre or not even. But if it works I'd like to try it on the other pastures in the future. My neighbor had just gone through his pasture with an aerator or something to put a bunch of holes in the ground and then he broadcasted seed onto it, and that pasture grew up great. Would I be safe to try something like that now? And am I just throwing my money away if I get the pasture seed mix like at TSC?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> This is of interest to me too in SW Michigan where I'm trying not to get hopes up, but it does look like winter is quickly loosing steam. Our days are in the 40's and getting up into the 50's, but it still gets to freezing at night, just barely though.
> 
> I was wanting to overseed one of my really bare pastures this year. It had a lot of plantain last summer I killed off, and it just gets over-grazed by the horses and the grass doesn't grow great. This particular pasture is just a small pasture, about an acre or not even. But if it works I'd like to try it on the other pastures in the future. My neighbor had just gone through his pasture with an aerator or something to put a bunch of holes in the ground and then he broadcasted seed onto it, and that pasture grew up great. Would I be safe to try something like that now? And am I just throwing my money away if I get the pasture seed mix like at TSC?


If you are not pasturing pregnant broodmares, I would make sure there is a substantial amount of KY 31 fescue seed in the mix. Probably mix some smooth Brome and a grazing type Orchard grass(Persist) into the mix. KY 31 is tough and if you can get it established it will take a lot of horse abuse. And when you mix other grasses with KY 31, the fungus is neutralized substantially in the horses gut with the other grasses. Even pregnant broodmares can foal successfully in a good mixed stand. Where broodmares suffer the most is in KY 31 monocultures. I would sow 50% KY 31 and then make up the balance with a good 4 grass mix to see what performed the best for future reference.

Anytime you can work the soil a little....either through light tillage or drilling, you improve your seeding germination substantially versus straight overseeding. Hole punching would probably work well if it was done several times. It always pay to pull a packer or mulcher(shanks up) after seeding also to improve seed/soil contact.

Sow at least 25 pounds per acre mix on a overseed...as you will lose some germination.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I just looked at a 30-day forecast and for us it looks like a late spring who knows at this point


----------

